# Alive Datsun Forums



## rtuneg35 (Apr 8, 2005)

Do any of you know where there are some forms that are a bit more active?



And by the way does anyone know the year of the last RWD maxima?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

510realm.com,********.com are the only other forums with people that know what they are talking about. This "classic datsun" section has just started getting people recently being it is a semi new section give it some time.


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

'83 or '84 for the Maxima, IIRC.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

hybridz.org
classiczcars.com


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

It wouldn't be too bad if people asked more questions


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

rtuneg35 said:


> And by the way does anyone know the year of the last RWD maxima?


1984

It was known as the Datsun 910 model.


----------

